# help!



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

i am new to the pygme world and my mom purchased a pygme doe that could possibly be bred when we looked at her tonight she had been nippin at her sides all day and her back end is swolen and she has some mucous built on her tail. is this her cylleing or should we be watching for kids in the next few days?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

do you have any idea when she would be due to kid? what does the mucous look like? does she have a full udder? it sounds like you might be having a baby soon. a pic of her backside including udder would be helpful too.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

udders are not full. this would be her first kid. we just got her unsure if she was bred or when she would have been bred. if she is she would be cross bred. the mucous is a yellow/white


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

A pic would really help. Is she pawing, crying out a lot, or trying to stay as far away from the herd as she can?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She may be in season; they have some discharge then sometimes. . If the mucous is yellow or amber maybe rebirth stuff. Photo from behind with her tail up really needed to help.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nipping at her side, and swollen in the back end, I would keep a eye on her.

I know you have no idea if she is bred but I would call the people you got her from and ask them if it is at all possible that she is bred. 

Watch her. See if she is pawing at the ground. Is she getting up and down a lot? It is not normal for them to not be bagged up yet, but not totally unusual at all. Is she bagging up at all? 

All goats are totally different when they are in labor, so I would keep an eye on her during the night. IF you have electricity in the barn I would try to put a baby monitor in the barn. Not all goats "yell" when they are in labor, but they do tend to make noise. 

keep us posted.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Also if she is bred you said she's crossbred. Does that mean her kid? If yes do you know what breed she Is bred to? If its a large breed you'll really need to watch for signs of problems and call a vet at the first sign of trouble, especially if she's on the smaller side. I know good too. Good luck though


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

we do not have herd. she is actually in our backyard in city limits. she has not been to loud that i have noticed.but since we do not have a herd i dont know how to judge if she is pulling away or not. when we purchased her they told us she might be bred to a boer cross they had in her pin.she is starting to bag up some if i am correct. they seem to be getting larger, she is also very tender all over. i hope i was able to answere all the questions


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is she a small or larger pygmy? And believe me there's different sizes. For your sake being a first timer I hope she's a little on the large size especially if bred to a boer mix. Please just read up on all the signs and what to expect that way if there's any problems you'll know right away. Do you have any experienced goat people who will help you? Or maybe start looking around for a goat vet now and hope you don't need it. Or maybe someone here is close to you. I'm just saying this to help prepare you. But a nice picture of her hind end will really allow us to help us say better if she's pregnant. How long have you owned her?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:greengrin: Welcome to the forum ! :greengrin: Hopefully she's on the larger size or maybe not pg. Goats are herd animals, she needs another goat to keep her company, maybe a wether or another doe  You will learn a lot of good stuff on here.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

GingersMaMa said:


> :greengrin: Welcome to the forum ! :greengrin: Hopefully she's on the larger size or maybe not pg. Goats are herd animals, she needs another goat to keep her company, maybe a wether or another doe  You will learn a lot of good stuff on here.


I show and raise boer goats so i understand her need of a friend. Right now she is in our backyard, so we are trying to find land before we get another one. For now she sits around with our dogs.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try to get a rear pic of her pooch/tail up and udder..as clear pic as you can...also a side shot.... it will help :hug:


----------

